
What's at the core of U. Wisconsin's suit against Apple? - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2993852/smartphones/whats-at-the-core-of-u-wisconsins-suit-against-apple.html
======
stevep2007
Apple’s late entrance into designing and building multi-core processors might
put the company at risk of more related patent litigation.

The ubiquity of multi-core processors put microprocessor vendors on a
collision course with Wisconsin. Intel already settled a similar lawsuit with
Wisconsin in 2009.

